# best Boat with Head Room



## gregc (May 8, 2011)

OK I have to say I did own a Westsail 32' and LOVED my boat however I need a boat with at least 6'-5" head room. I am 6'-4" tall and have way too many neck issues from Kevlar helmets and issues from jumping out of airplanes etc. I have to be able to stand up straight to avoid headaches. 
I have been thinking about the following boats
Tayana 37'
Hans Christian 33, 36, or even 38'
Pearson 36'
Shannon 37/38'

will these boats give me enough head room clearance and be good boats. 
I am leaning towards the Tayana 37' as it is a Bob Perry design and I personally think the world of his boats and him. 
My second choice is the Hans Christian.
However what do you guys think about these boats for quality, head room or is there something else I should be looking at? 
Thanks
Greg


----------



## jordanship (Jun 15, 2009)

There are pilot 37's - maybe look for one of those...I don't know the exact numbers. if you need headroom, don't just settle. You'll always wish you had more headroom and be kicking yourself...


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

You don't say what age of boat you're looking at. If you're considering older boats, check out CSY 33s or 37s - I think they have 6'6"


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yachtworld should have the specs, including headroom on the boats you list.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

I almost brought a Tayana 37 last year untill ill health forced a change of plans. Spent about a week crawling all over a 1975 version, including having it professionally surveyed. The design / layout I found very workable. Issues include inspecting chain plates for problems (need to remove the wooden covers), bow sprit for rot, etc. Normal stuff for a 20-30 year old boat. I found the Tayana Owners association site very helpful in understanding problems and issues. Best way to access is to join Google Groups. Further info here.

Not sure of the headroom, I'm 5ft 11" and had no problems anywhere, including the front cabin. I think you would be ok in the main cabin but may have issues in te front cabin. Need to jump on one and find out.

If you progress with a Tayana 37 PM me as I have a detailed checklist I made up for a Tayana 37. If you like a Westsail 32's you will like the Tayana 37's.

Good luck, Ilenart


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe an Islander Freeport 36 or Islander Freeport 41.


----------



## gregc (May 8, 2011)

First wanted to say Thank you to all who replied! I really appreciate that. 
Secondly I did look up all suggestions and found a couple that really turned my head! like that CSY 37' and the Tayana 37' including the Pilot. 
Yachtworld I found, does not list the head room specs only if the seller happens to mention it is that spec included. 
I too had to sell my boat for health reasons, I had cancer and had to pay for treatment somehow. Now that is all behind me and I am saving money and moving forward big time. I am thankful to all who replied and gave me your thoughts. 
Greg


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg, here's a CSY 37 for sale, looks like a nice deal.


----------



## gregc (May 8, 2011)

*thanks*

I wanted to say thanks for showing me that CSY 37! very nice boat. 
Also thanks for showing me there is CSY owners group! I will send them a message. thanks


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

You're more than welcome, just sent you a PM with the sellers contact info.


----------



## gregc (May 8, 2011)

I got your PM and already sent them an email! 
thanks so much for helping me like this. 
Greg


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

My father in law lives in a Tayana 37. He is 6'4".

I live on a Baba 35PH (good luck finding one). He has plenty of room there too. Both have amazing headroom.


----------



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

I had to give up on the Tayana 37 because of sitting height/headroom. (I've written on the topic before and it seems that I may be oddly formed with more above the butt than normal.) 

I believe that there are two Tayana pilot house designs, one with a much longer PH cabin. I have not been able to find one to test but the short PH cabin model doesn't appear to be much better than the standard Tayana 37 when it comes to sitting height. Again, I have not been in either PH model. I'm going by my discussion with a salesperson and what I can see on yachtworld.


----------



## Mariner777 (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought my Pearson 10M cause it has loads of headroom carried well forward due to its long lwl. I thinks its at least 6'4 - most headroom I could find for my money.


----------

